# Driving question



## bannerminis (Oct 12, 2010)

I am going to get my boy broken to drive in or around spring of next yr so I am now looking to get the cart and harness but just want to make sure that what I get is the right thing. I have driven a few ponies before but thats yrs ago but that was in the yard that I worked in so now so I am starting from scratch again.

Sunny will be 4 next yr so I think a good time to get him going. I did some light work with him at the end of last yr and he took to it like a duck to water so I am confident that he will take to it and work well under harness.

I must learn more about the different driving groups but I suppose he falls into the pleasure catagorey?.

I am in Ireland but once I know what type of cart I am looking for I will find it or may also import it. Also in the harness dept which is better the leather or the biothane? Where is the best place to get them?

Any advice or help you can give will be greatly appreciated.

Pic of Sunny taken in June '10












Some video of him taken last winter in his winter woolies


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 12, 2010)

Very pretty boy!! Have you checked over on the new Driving Forum? Carts and harnesses have been discussed on there and there are lots of photos too. Maybe one of the forum moderators will move this over there or you could re-post it yourself. Also, the answers will depend a lot on what you plan to do with him - shows, pleasure driving, combined driving events? Sounds like maybe you aren't sure?

Good luck!

Mary


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh I never noticed the driving forum



But I have a 3 wk old baby so sleep deprived.

I dont know how to move posts so would appreciate it being moved.

I want to do some shows with him and also pleasure driving. Driving is still only getting going here so dont think there is any combine driving events. I am hoping the more of us that start driving then more people might be interested when they see it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 12, 2010)

Driving is just getting going there with the minis, but I believe it has a well-established history with the full-sized horses!



While I was over there in August we got to watch a driving show at the local fair in county Limerick and there were several small Shetlands competing with all the Welshes and Hackneys and such. I'm sure minis would be allowed as well.

For something like that, a British Driving Society-type event, you'd want a nice leather harness with breeching and a cart like a Bellcrown or Bennington two-wheel model. I know there's a division called "Private Coaching" that focuses a lot on proper turnout and such and there are American miniatures competing in that division currently.

For the AMHA-style miniature horse shows you'd want a show cart like we use here in the States with either a leather fine harness or a very refined synthetic like a Lutke. You could compete nicely with the same turnout as above though because British (and presumable Irish) judges are used to seeing that style and know more about it than American mini judges. I was dying to bring my boys over and try it!

Leia


----------



## susanne (Oct 12, 2010)

Ooooh...I love that horse! How tall is he? He looks like he's built to drive -- have fun!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 12, 2010)

Seeing that you are so relatively close to where two of the best choices are built, if I were you, I would make a BEELINE for either Bellcrown or Bennington's miniature horse vehicles! Both are quality products, built by people who have many years of experience!

I have one of the original Bennington miniature horse carts, and I love it, but it is more for B-sized minis(over here, those that are 34"-38"). Within the past year or so, Bennington introduced a new, 'smaller' version, and from what I've seen in the pics of it, it is lovely, AND, significantly lighter in weight, while appearing to retain the best features of the original. I'd have one in a heartbeat, IF the shipping costs weren't astronomical now (when I looked into it, the shipping would have cost MORE than the cart itself...making the entire cost in the neighborhood of $3,600 US dollars, some months back...not sure what it might be today--but surely made it out of my price range!) Over there where these vehicles are built, I believe that either would be a GREAT choice!

Handsome little horse, BTW!!

Margo


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for your help and I was looking at the Bennington but there are 2 types with fairly big difference in price but the differences doesnt seem all that huge between the 2 (to me anyway but I am a novice).

Here are the links again for them and would appreciate your thoughts on which one is the best investment.

This is a one off purchase so I want to make the right choice.

The Bennington Mini Magnum

http://www.benningtoncarriages.co.uk/carriages/miniature-horse/bennington-mini-magnum

The Bennington Min Magnum GL

http://www.benningtoncarriages.co.uk/carriages/miniature-horse/bennington-mini-magnum-gl

Thanks for your comments on Sunny - I think he is built to drive and his Maternal Great Grandsire is Dell Terras Dellas Joe Berry who is a driving Champion

Sunny is chestnut with flaxen and is homozygous for Agouti and also carries silver. He measures 32 1/2" to the withers as a 3yr old so probably wont grow a whole lot more.

He did have a mare in foal but sadly she passed it a couple of wks ago. I was really looking forward to that foal but sadly it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ooh, thanks for the links!! I've been wanting to see that mini cart for awhile now! Those are basically the same cart but the GL, like a luxury car model, has a lot of upscale touches that make it more expensive. If you want the top of the line and can afford it, go for that one. You don't _need_ any of that stuff though, the basic model is very very nice and you'd do fine with it. I'm with Margo and wish we could get them over here.

On the other hand, we now have Bellcrown being made in America which is great for U.S. drivers like me who always wanted one but couldn't afford the international shipping. I believe that production was made possible because the Bellcrown factory over there shut down and sold their plans to an Amish outfit over here who is now producing them and legally allowed to modify the original vehicle. (I was privileged to help them test out a new prototype, which is how I heard about all this.)

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 13, 2010)

bannerminis said:


> Here are the links again for them and would appreciate your thoughts on which one is the best investment.


Good for you for considering this to be an investment! I know of so many people that want to start out "cheap" and then find out in a couple of years that what they bought isn't suitable for what they want to do with it! Then ultimately they have to drop more $$$ than they would have in the first place!





Myrna


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 15, 2010)

Leia's right; the GL is simply an 'upgraded' version of the basic Mini Magnum. For the difference in price, I think the 'Mini Magnum' is clearly the better deal. Most of the 'upgrades' of the GL are mainly cosmetic, not necessities at all, and in fact, might make upkeep and maintenance a bit more challenging(for instance, the Bedford cord fabric seat cover...handsome, but probably not as tough-in-use nor easy to care for as the synthetic.)If what you desire is the best 'all-around' vehicle that you can use in a wide variety of ways, I know that MY choice would be the basic 'Mini Magnum'!!(I didn't know that Bellcrown in England had completely shut down; what a shame! Lucky for driving that they made their good basic design available to a vehicle builder with an already-excellent reputation.)

As for harness...there are several good choices in North America! Camptown, Chimicum, some of those offered by Ozark Mountain are where I would look first, nowadays, were I 'harness-shopping'! I suggest a 'complete' harness...that is, w/ breeching and a side check. Running martingales, overchecks--not needed.

Agree COMPLETELY w/ Myrna; good quality is ALWAYS the best FIRST choice, ultimately!!

Good luck in your quest, and let us know what you get!





Margo


----------



## Sandee (Oct 15, 2010)

bannerminis said:


> Thanks for your help and I was looking at the Bennington but there are 2 types with fairly big difference in price but the differences doesnt seem all that huge between the 2 (to me anyway but I am a novice).
> 
> Here are the links again for them and would appreciate your thoughts on which one is the best investment.
> 
> ...


Nice looking boy! What's the rest of your guy's lineage?

I know the breeders who use to own Joe Berry here in the States and we bred our stallion to a Berry daughter. Both of my younger horses came from those people.


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 17, 2010)

I have sent an email to bennington for more info and transport cost so fingers crossed it will all work out.

I was looking at the ozark website for a harness so great to know they sell a quality harness. If I decide on one I might put it up just for feedback.

Here is a link to Sunnys lineage.

http://www.miniequinesales.com/Pedigrees/Stud%20Online%20Database%20-%20Pedigree%20for%20BIRCHWOOD%20UK%20ARABIAN%20SUNSET.txt

Joe Berry is now in the UK at New Close Farm Miniatures - here is their link

http://www.newclosefarmminiaturehorses.co.uk/home.html


----------



## susanne (Oct 17, 2010)

Just a question from one who is NOT an expert regarding color genetics...

If he carries cream and agouti, wouldn't he actually be a silver bay rather than sorrel/chestnut? I wondered that when I first saw his photos and again after reading this.

No matter the color -- I REALLY like him.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 17, 2010)

susanne said:


> Just a question from one who is NOT an expert regarding color genetics...
> If he carries cream and agouti, wouldn't he actually be a silver bay rather than sorrel/chestnut? I wondered that when I first saw his photos and again after reading this.


To be a bay of any kind he has to be carrying black.



Agouti only dilutes black, so a red horse can carry it without any sign just as he can hide silver. This guy is a regular chestnut (it was not stated that he carries cream, if he did he'd be a palomino) who can produce chestnuts, bays with a black-based mare, silvers (also with a black-based mare) and of course silver bays if the offspring happens to get both genes and a black from mama.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Oct 18, 2010)

I meant silver but my fingers typed cream.

I missed where it was stated that the horse was genetically red-based, or I would not have asked. Many silver bays appear to be red-based, hence the question.

But, as I said, he's a gorgeous horse no matter the color.


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 18, 2010)

Sunnys Sire is a Buckskin and his Dam a Silver Bay pinto so as he was red based I decided to test for Agouti to see if he had inherited it and to my surprise he is homozygous for Agouti and also tested for Silver again just in case and he is hetrozygous for it. He tested negative for SB1 but definately has some sort of Sabino roaning going on. He may have splash going by his blaze but as there is no test I wouldnt want to call it. He tested negative for frame.

So basically Sunny can never produce a black foal. They will always be Bay, silver bay or if put to a dilute mare Palomino, Buckskin +/- Silver


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I have done it and ordered my Bennington Mini Magnum - I have a few things to finalize but I have gotten the ball rolling. Wont have the cart till next Feb as I dont need it till then but that time will fly as Nov is only round the corner.

I am like a child now with excitment - cant wait


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's awesome!! Congratulations and please keep us posted on how it's going. I can't wait to see pictures.

Leia


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Oct 24, 2010)

Your beautiful boy certainly has many famous names in his pedigree! He is lovely! Congrads on your new cart!


----------

